# Y fans only--did you cheer for the Utes in the Sugar Bowl?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am just curious about what the fan's ideas are.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ummmm no. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I did. As much as I hated doing it, LAME comments by rr77 turned me into a ute fan for a few hours. :evil:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Job Pro welcome to the dark side :lol: :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I did. As much as I hated doing it, LAME comments by rr77 turned me into a ute fan for a few hours. :evil:


His words were almost enough motivation for me to do the same but in the end I couldn't bring myself to do it.

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I cheered like crazy. I like and respect Kyle and wanted the Utes to represent the MWC well!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge Y fan here.... just couldn't do it..... -BaHa!- _/O


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not only did I cheer for them in the Sugar Bowl, I cheer for them all season. I'm not really into the rivalry drama like so many. I actually cheer for all teams from the pretty great state of Utah...even USU. I like to follow Weber State, since I went to school there.

Enough drama in the world without getting all bent out of shape over a couple colleges 40 miles from each other.

And if you're one of those who can't seperate religion and sports, grow up! (And that goes for both sides).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my analogy. 
There are two piles of dog crap. You have to step in one. But you really don't want to step in either. But you have to. But you can choose which pile you step in. 
Bama was one pile of dog crap.
Utah is the other pile. 
Not that I want dog crap on my shoes anyway. But if I HAVE to, I'd rather step in the Utah dog crap than the Bama dog crap. But after I do, I spend the rest of the day trying to get it off my shoes because I don't want that stink following me around any more than it has to.

So yes, I did cheer for the Utes, and EVERY OTHER MOUNTAIN WEST TEAM in their bowl games. I was disapppointed in my Cougars performance in Vegas (and I'll still have that dog crap on my shoes to be honest). I was happy TCU and CSU won their bowl games as well. And I am ALWAYS HAPPY when a non-BCS team beats a BCS powerteam like Bama.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another analogy.

Growing up with brothers, you know that there is no bigger rival than a brother. You wrestle, you give them swirlies, you beat them up, you tease them until they cry, you tell them that they emerged from under a pile of manure, or that they were conceived in the back seat of a borrowed car and are the reason your parents got married! In other words, no one gives them more crap than you do.

But then you see someone else hacking on your brother and you are first in line to help him out. Even if a bully is doing the same things to him that you did - he's your brother and you do all you can to help him out. 

Utes and Cougs are brothers. Fierce rivals. But when they are battling someone else, you can bet I'll be pulling for them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Here is my analogy.
> There are two piles of dog crap. You have to step in one. But you really don't want to step in either. But you have to. But you can choose which pile you step in.
> Bama was one pile of dog crap.
> Utah is the other pile.
> ...


Garyfish... thats some good stuff right there. :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Loved seeing the Utes quiet those prideful bama fans, that was cool.


----------

